# Jean D’Espagne’s prayer at the baptism of a Muslim convert



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 23, 2020)

... O God who hast commanded that light should shine in the midst of darkness, enlighten the flames of thy truth amongst those who do lie in the valley of the shade of Death, that the most barbarous people may see the ways & traces of thy Christ; that the pavilions of _Ismael,_ and of _Midian_ may be shaken, that the sheep which are not yet in thy fold may henceforth be brought into it.

Behold here a Soul which prostrates it self at thy feet to be washed in the blood of thy holy Son Jesus, in the blood of that sprinkling which speaketh for Sinners; be pleased to pardon this poor Sinner that is here present; pardon the faults committed by him in the time of his ignorance; cause thou the Scales to fast from his eyes. Create in him a new heart, that being a new Creature he may walk in righteousness and holiness. Cause thou that the Baptism which according to thy ordinance we do confer upon him be effectual to his salvation, that it may redound to the glory of thy great name, to the joy of thy Angels, and to the comfort of those who love thy Anointed who is blessed for evermore. ...

For more, see Jean D’Espagne’s prayer at the baptism of a Muslim convert.


----------

